# New M6 Pics?



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Have you guys seen these pictures yet? They look pretty official, but are not up on the BMW AG press site yet:

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2004/12/new-bmw-m6-official-pics.html


----------



## breytonX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

Looks pretty dead on but what's with the atrocious color? :dunno:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

That is a gorgeous car. I like the color too.


----------



## wasib (Nov 18, 2004)

*M6*

Hi there just noticed that those are the pics that look like being in the upcoming autocar mag. It says that they are offical shots on the autocar cover. 
here the link
scroll down
http://www.autocarmag.com/#
I guess weel have to buy the mag


----------



## wasib (Nov 18, 2004)

*M1*

Oh yeah
forgot to say
that M1 looks tasty doesnt it


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Doesn't look too bad...the design still has a way to go before I find myself liking it...

That is a pretty cool exterior color, if it is more than a good P-shop. The wood in the interior however, really needs to go away. :thumbdwn:


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

no one has seen the ones from BMW AG?
http://www.bmw.com/generic/com/en/products/highlights/m6/phase_1/movie.htm


----------



## wasib (Nov 18, 2004)

*Cheers*

WOW
I didnt see that
cheers


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

I was on GCF just a second ago and this is what I posted: 

Let's compare weight to hp ratio:
M3 1570kg/333 = 4.7 kg per hp
M3 CSL 1383kg/360 = 3.8 kg per hp
M6 = 3.5 kg per hp !!!
M6 CSL = ????????????????? :eeps: 

The M6 CSL if it was ever to exist, would be a stripped version of the M6. No leather seats, backseats (?) and even lighter. Conservatively, maybe 3.2 kg per hp? Look at what league the M6 CSL would be in....
Ferrari 575 = 1730 kg/515 hp (V12) = 3.4 kg per hp!!!!

Amazing stats, to say the least :yikes:


----------



## wasib (Nov 18, 2004)

*M6*

I have just wathced the teaser vid
seems intresting that they are imploying use of carbon fibre roof. Shouldnt they have reserved that for the M6 CSL?
This could mean they are using more unique weight saving components in the basic M6 so will there be a m6 csl?
Anyway seems like a great car


----------



## wasib (Nov 18, 2004)

*M6*

Yes those are amzing stats
Something doesnt seem to be right
How light can BMW M division get the M6?
or have the already lighetened it to the maximum
I guess we shall have to wait and see. Im going to buy a copy
of autocar tommorow and see what they say then post any relevant info
on this thread.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*Official Pictures from BMW AG site*

Enjoy


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Wheels and color remind me of that Dodge Charger concept from a couple years back


----------

